# ID Please



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Best i can do w/ 2 megapixel. Hope this is good enough. Took several shots. Spotting is interesting.

View attachment 81334


View attachment 81335


View attachment 81336


View attachment 81337


View attachment 81338


View attachment 81339


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm no expert, but due to the jagged underside, it looks to me like a sanchezi. awesome fish


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

im bad at this, but it somewhat looks like an irritan.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

irritan


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

a piranha


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

between a serrasalmus spilopleura and an irritan but i think he's a spilo


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

At that size, I don't even think he knows what he is yet.









Honestly I am sure that Frank is going to say different, but since you asked for my GUESStimation, I would have to lean in the direction of a Spilo.

Interesting to see what the official "Frank Diggity" ID is.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

I'd say it is either impossible to tell so juvenile, or we need Frank here.

The scutes are pretty prominent like said above which does suggest Sanchezi. But the caudal fin suggests otherwise, the caudal fin is like that of some species like Irritans.

I would probably guess at Irritans too.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

That's a Serrasalmus Marginatus for sure









And an awesome specimen by the way


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Sweet fish, although I am gonna go with irritan now. The shape of the head and jaw seem about right although the slight black band on the edge of the tail is making me confused. anyway, i wish it were mine!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

jaejae said:


> Sweet fish, although I am gonna go with irritan now. The shape of the head and jaw seem about right although the slight black band on the edge of the tail is making me confused. anyway, i wish it were mine!!!


Yeah, never really noticed that.

That could get more noticeable with growth, possibly ruling out Irritans


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Marginatus


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Locality would be helpful. Appears to be S. marginatus.


----------

